# 2xfemale and 1xmale 8 week old dwarf lops - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:3
Type/Breed/Variety: Dwarf Lop rabbits
Sex: 2xFemale 1xmale
Age(s): Approx 8 weeks
Name(s): Dillion, Violet and Bluebell
Neutered: No because they are too young. The new owners will only be permitted to adopt if they neuter when old enough.
Reason for rehoming: People were sold a mis-sexed pair of rabbits. After letting them have a few litters they realised they couldn't get rid of the babies so gave them to us.
Will the group be split: The two females can go together or they can go singularly but only if they are to be paired with a male rabbit. If you have a neutered male rabbit, we can assist in bonding and offer advice. Dillion has already been split from the girls and he must be homed to someone with a speyed female. 
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Very friendly. They have come from a family with children so these bunnies are well handled and are so friendly. They have no fear of dogs or cats and are very lovely. Very, very handleable!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww so so cute!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

:001_wub: they look just like marley, whos just been rehomed from my local rescue centre. adorable!!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

ahhhh if only i lived closer, dammit! there soooo cuteeeee


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwww they are soooooooo cute!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

They are so gorgeous!! hope they all find homes soon!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww so cute i think sidney needs a friend lol


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> ahhhh if only i lived closer, dammit! there soooo cuteeeee


we have transport going to Bristol soon


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Soooooo cute - remind me of my baby ~Willow


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

One of the girls has just been reserved  This leaves one boy and one girl left. They could be paired up (would be a very easy bonding!) or they can be paired with another bunny is someone has a single bun.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The two baby girls are now rehomed  This leaves one boy who is possibly reserved (he isnt listed here as he was reserved before this group was listed, however he may be looking again) and one boy still defiantly looking.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Dillion and Dougal the two brothers are still looking for a home. Dougal was reserved, but sadly he wouldn't pair as the female he was meant to live with didn't like him so is now looking for a home. The boys can go together or they can be split as long as they are to be paired with a speyed female. Here they are enjoying the lovely weather we have had recently


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Please note Dougal has had his fur clipped for identification purposes


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Dillon and Dougal are reserved to go to a home together


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

great news anna good work!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats good news,xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> great news anna good work!


Thank you  Really pleased they are going to a home together too


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The boys went to their new home yesterday so all these bunnies now have new homes


----------

